
Chelsea Manning 'rushed to hospital after trying to take own life' - k-mcgrady
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/chelsea-manning-rushed-to-hospital-after-trying-to-take-life-a7122971.html
======
Someone1234
I can understand why Chelsea Manning would want to do that, given the insane
sentence. Essentially they're saying that Chelsea is more dangerous than two
murderers, when in reality she just embarrassed powerful people and the US
internationally. Plus the ill treatment they have received[0] has to have an
impact on mental health.

Best case scenario, someone in the White House eventually releases her. But I
wouldn't expect that to be Obama or Clinton who she has embarrassed, instead
it may be whoever follows Clinton in 2024.

PS - Just to be clear, I never said Chelsea Manning doesn't deserve ANY jail
time. I am just saying that 35 years is bonkers. It should have been 1-5 with
a dishonorable discharge and banned from access to classified information.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelsea_Manning#Detention](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelsea_Manning#Detention)

------
rdl
Without regard to the original crimes, I think the pre-trial confinement and
other conditions were not what I'd expect from the US Government -- I'm in
favor of any detainee, particularly a servicemember, being given the level of
care and access to speedy/fair trial guaranteed by the constitution. This
wasn't met in this case.

I hope she endures and is eventually released early -- taking the conditions
pretrial and post-trial into account as a substantial mitigating factor.

